# هل هذه الطريقه صحيحه في استخلاص الفضه؟



## ابو محمد الاسدي (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
قبل عدة سنوات دخلت في مشروع استخلاص الفضه من الاشعه الطبيه ...
واستخدمنا طريقة الصودا الكاويه في التصفيه ثم استخدمنا حامض الكبريتيك في الترسيب.....
وحصلنا على مقدار من الفضه ....
سؤالي هل هذه الطريقه صحيحة في الاستخلاص؟
وهل هناك طرق اقتصاديه مناسبه ؟
ارجو الافاده
تحياتي


----------



## جواد احمد حسين (5 أبريل 2011)

اين هي الطريقة وماهي تفاصيلها اين اجدها رجاء اخوكم جواد احمد حسين


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

فى موضوع مفصل للاخ م / مهدى ابوبكر هتستفيد منه ان شاء الله


----------



## xspeeder (25 فبراير 2015)

أنا عندي طريقة أسهل و أسرع و أحسن من طريقة م.مهدي أبو بكر ... فلو حابب تعرف التفاصيل ممكن تكلمني علي الخاص أو ابعتلي رقمك


----------

